# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  أوكى وأخواتها

## أم يقين

السلام عليكم ورحمة  الله وبركاته

هذا ليس بابًا جديدًا من أبواب النحو , ولكنه فصل محزن من فصول تهاون بعض أبنائنا بلغتهم

الأصيلة, من الشباب والمراهقين الذين استبدلوا ببعض مفرداتها الراقية ألفاظا أعجمية في

مخاطباتهم اليومية وأحاديثهم الجانبية , يرددونها غيرَ واعين بما تكرّسه فيهم من التبعية العمياء

.
( أوكي ) ترددها وقلبـك يطـربُ **** وتلوكُ من (أخواتها) مـا يُجلَـبُ

فتقول : ( يَسْ ) مترنمًا بجوابهـــا **** وبـ( نُو) ترد  القولَ إذ لا ترغــبُ

وتعدّ ( وَنْ ) مستغنيًا عن ( واحدٍ ) **** وبـ( تُو) تثنّي العدّ حين تُحسِّــبُ

تصف الجديد ( نيو) و( أُولْدَ) قديمَه **** و(بْليزَ) تستجدي بها مـن تطلـبُ

وإذا تودعنا فـ( بـايُ ) وداعُنـا **** وتصيح (ولكمْ -هايَ) حين ترحـبُ

مهلا بُنـيّّ .. فمستعـارُ حديثِكم **** عبثٌ ..وعُجْمَـةُ لفظِـه لا تُعـرَبُ

تدعو أخـاك العربـيّ كـأعجمٍ **** مستعرضًـا برطانـةٍ تتقـــلبُ !!

تستبـدل الأدنـى بخيـر كلامِنا **** وكـأنّ زامـرَ حيِّنـا لا يُطـرِبُ !!

أنـعـدّ ذاك هزيـمـةً نفسيةً **** أم أنّه شغـبٌ .. فـلا نستغـربُ ؟

مهلا  أخي في الضّاد يا ابن عروبتي **** إن الفصاحـةَ واجـبٌ بـك يُنـدَبُ

حسْبُ العروبةِ أن تخـاذلَ قومُها **** فلنحتفـظْ منهـا بلفـظٍ يَـعْـذُبُ


للشاعر : محمد بن عبد الله العود .
القصيدة منقولة للفائدة ....
فعلا قد استبدلت كثير من كلماتنا الجميلة بكلمات غربية غريبة عنا فيها تشبه بغيرنا ( من تشبه بقوم
فهو منهم) .
مثل قول ثانكيو بدل جزاك الله خيرا
و قول هالو ، و هاي ، و باي ، و بنجور ، بدل السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
و غيرها كثير مما يدل على تغريب مفردات اللغة العربية و الانسياق وراء الغرب و التشبه بهم و هذا
أمر  خطير
أحيانا أجد أم تحدث طفلها الصغير باللغة الانجليزية و نحن في بلد عربي !! ما الداعي لذلك؟؟!!

سبحان الله !! هل كراهية للغة العربية ؟ أم أن اللغة الأجنبية لغة تحضر و رقي ؟؟!! و اللغة العربية

لغة تخلف؟؟!!

سبحان الله !! اللغة العربية لغة القرآن الكريم ! و يكفي هذا !!

الموضوع خطير ، فلننتبه و نهتم بتعليم أولادنا اللغة العربية ( لغة القرآن) ، و لا نستبدل مفرداتها

بلغة أخرى في كلامنا العادي ، و لننبه غيرنامنقول

----------


## توحيدة

جزاك الله خيرا أختي 
إنها لغربة لغة القرآن أي لغة الله عزوجل
لغة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه

----------


## أم يقين

> جزاك الله خيرا أختي 
> إنها لغربة لغة القرآن أي لغة الله عزوجل
> لغة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه


وجزاكِ مثله أختى الحبيبة
لقد أسعدتنى مشاركتك الطيبة

----------

